# Finally, my seahorse!



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, after a VERY LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG wait I finally got my seahorse (_Hippocampus Reidi_).

Actually I got it about 3 weeks to a month ago Lmao! In that time it even had babies (all died, wasn't prepared and they are very delicate of course to begin with):

Only pic I have of them:










They were cute and awesome while they lasted...I think he may have had some at the store and due to stress, etc. had the rest later on.

ANYWHOOOOO-

Here's the seahorse a week after I got him, actually the day before he gave birth >.<










In the stores tank:










And one from a week ago, it turned yellow after it gave birth lmao:










That's all for now. Have more but they aren't uploaded onto photobucket..have any pic requests just ask lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice pictures.

What were you feeding the babys?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

the babies look like mosquito larva...GROSS


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> the babies look like mosquito larva...GROSS


How rude lol. Trust me, if you saw them in person you'd be awwwing. They were soooo tiny!. They would suck onto the sides and shoot off across the bucket lol.


I was feeding daphnia and just started up some brine, but they didn't make it. Your supposed to have rotifers, cyclopeeze, and all that, but I didn't even know it was pregnant to be quite honest!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just be sure you give them somthing to grab on to and hide in. They need to feel secure. Even the adults.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol, well, they didn't make it so no more worrying,

I provided caulerpa and chaeto (as you can see) so they could possibly hide, but reidi fry don't start hitching for about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice pics, sorry for your loss though.


----------



## Barb (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nice! He's a pretty color. (before giving birth, that is) It's a shame the babies died, though. Do you have any plans on getting more seahorses? I don't know much about them, but as I've seen more than one in tanks before, I'm just assuming you can do that safely.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Barb, thanks lol. I'm going to be making an updated thread on my saltwater fish so try checking that out!

Right now I have a 30 galon cycling for seahorses, i'm planning to keep, I think, 3. Right now i'm just worrying about buying everything >.<


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Awww, those pics couldn't be cuter flam.


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Lovely looking seahorse, pity about the fry.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks lol, yeah the fry were the coolest everything but just too hard for me since I didn't even know it was pregnany yet >.<


I set up a 30 gallon, later on I MAY try breeding again..who knows....


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Your 'she' is a 'he'. The males incubate and deliver the babies!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Indeed, flamingonhot did mention that it was a "him" in the beginning of the thread. Make sure you get all males now unless you plan on having babies every 14-18 days.


----------

